# 1 down 3 to go!!!!



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

awesome game! i never had a doubt that the spurs won't win, even though the lakers or kobe were red hot in the 3rd quarter....it's awesome how parker was carrying the spurs at the 3rd and then duncan showed up in the 4th quarter! awesome game by of course DUNCAN and parker, rasho too! 

come on spurs fans! we have to celebrate! awesome game plus a win against the lakers....how can u beat that? we need more posters in this baord....


----------



## zoltan! (Apr 28, 2004)

yea i think this was more of a game for us to get back into our groove and that now we are in it, it will be much harder to beat us. We have finally gotten a feel for the floor again after our long break after the sweep


psst, haha i find it funny that you are from SO. Cal, and love the spurs  thats more like laker country  but we have lakers fans here o_0


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I got to see the whole 4th quarter during my lunch break, so I at least got to see the best part. 



I'll tell you what, Timmie couldn't hit a FT if his life depended on it, but the dude played awesome tonight. It's very encouraging to see him hit fade-aways and pull up jumpers in such a big game. 


How about the X-factor, Tony Parker? That guy is playing some ball right now, possibly the best he's ever played.



All in all though, it's just one game. We really need to win this next game if we want to feel comfortable heading into LA.



*GO SPURS GO!*


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

The next game is really important Koko, but I think that we´ll win one game at LA.

Lakers aren´t playing a great basketball, they showed that against Rockets , and we´re at the MOMENTUM right now!

I think that ín game 2 we´ll win specially because of Parker... the french showed that he´s better than Lakers´ pgs, and this will be the weakness that will make Lakers lose the series.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

The Spurs are going to steamroll right over the lakers without a sweat and finally put that bully karl malone in his place. People like him do not deserve the right to have a ring and i hope he never gets one!


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

thats just disgusting, how can a team with 4 future hall of famers score only 78 points. 

Much credit to the spurs defense, i think many are starting to see what a well oiled machine the spurs truely are.


----------



## Admiral (Apr 14, 2004)

Don't forget, we are now at 16 in a row..


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

What a defense...and great TP and Manu u did the little things


----------



## Future_All-star (May 3, 2004)

I'm a Spurs fan all the way and I want the spurs but dont just expect the lakers to roll over and die or nothing they still have a lot of talent. I think if we win on wednesday and get a win in LA we should have no problem beating the lakers in five or six but those are both big ifs. By the way I'm new here


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Future_All-star</b>!
> I'm a Spurs fan all the way and I want the spurs but dont just expect the lakers to roll over and die or nothing they still have a lot of talent. I think if we win on wednesday and get a win in LA we should have no problem beating the lakers in five or six but those are both big ifs. By the way I'm new here


Welcome


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, we're starting to get more posters in here for the biggest part of the season...That's great!



MagnusPinus posted for the first time in a long time, and we have a couple new members ready to add to the board.


----------



## zoltan! (Apr 28, 2004)

Yea im new here, well actually i was referred here during last years playoffs by some i met on a forum, who was a lakers fan  nice guy  i dunno if he still comes here, but yea  i think we will win this one in 5 games


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

lakers are old and slow Shaq doesnt seem to be the same player he was like 2 years ago


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

is it just me or is parker becoming a superstar making the plays and taking over offense when he wants to


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Boy was that first game fun to watch. Parker is a totally different player from what he was in last years playoffs. Did you see him yelling at Tim directing him where to go? That was leadership! 

It will be interesting to see how Payton responds in game two. You know he doesn't like being outplayed by a young point guard. What makes the Spurs so dangerous is that anyone can step up. Horry, Manu, and Hedo can all surprise you with a big game. Hometown boy Devin Brown had a good game too. He and Hart are sparkplugs!


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I can't see the Lakers winning on us at home while we are playing so good, but it could happen. How cool would that be if we ended the season on a 27 game win streak(win all our remaining play off games). TP and TD have played great so far and Game 1 was really exciting to watch. Our team looked confident the whole time even though we shot like 9-21 or something like that from the FT line. Spurs in 5, maybe 6.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Tony Parker is the best point guard in the NBA i would take him over Jason Kidd any day the guy is so quick. Just ask Devean George. 

Tony Parker shook him so bad that on the first cross it broke both of his ankles. And the second one put them back in place. 

That guy is truly one of the great point guards today and i hope gets some respect and fear.


----------

